# Abandoned cat questions



## firstcat (Jul 6, 2011)

I just brought in a stray (pretty sure she was abandoned) last night, and this morning it keeps walking around and meow-ing, or sitting in front of a door and meow-ing, mostly at night but sometimes during the day. I'm assuming this means she wants to go outside, because she'd be used to sleeping during the day and hunting at night. Would it be smart for me to buy a harness and leash and take her outside? Or should I keep her in and try to "break" her of going outside? (like one of my friends suggested)

Also, is there an easy way to get her to learn to sleep at night and be active during the day? Or is it just one of those things that takes time? I'm trying to move her eating time from night to the morning. Partly so that I can be sure she gets fed at the same time everyday, and partly hoping that it'll help her switch to being active during the day.

I can't wait for responses! I wanna do everything I can to give this wonderful cat the kind of life she deserves


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I would probably keep her in. She is used to the outside being her territory so natuarally she wants to go there. That's just my opinion. 

Cats are active during the night. If she'll play with you, then play with her and get her to run around some before you go to bed. I would feed her twice a day.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats to kitty on a safe new home and to you on a new furbaby! It will probably just take her some time to adjust. As for night time sillies she might adjust or she might not. 

As for feeding you might want to let her continue to eat when it's bedtime or perhaps your suppertime. Natural instinctive behaviour is to hunt, eat, sleep in that order. So if you move it too early in the day she'll be ready for more sillies again by the time you're ready for bed. Definitely a good crazy play, then food right before bed is your best bet for sleep. Mine also get a small breakfast about 45min-1 hr after I get out of bed so they don't associate me getting up with them getting fed and start trying to wake me earlier for food which is a VERY difficult habit to break.


----------



## firstcat (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for your inputs guys  I'll definitely be taking both your guy's advice


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for taking care of the cat. He/she is lucky she found you.
Any idea whether the cat has been neutered/spayed; that could contribute to her meowing.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

firstcat said:


> I wanna do everything I can to give this wonderful cat the kind of life she deserves


 
Thank you for saving this cat. The first thing is to get her spayed. She will calm down a lot and have less urge to go out. If she's not fixed she will come in heat and pester to go out in order to mate. That's the last thing she needs. Good luck.


----------



## firstcat (Jul 6, 2011)

She's been spayed already, I found that out when I took her to the vet. And she is calming down a bit. This morning when i woke up, she was curled up next to me!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

For the first 3 weeks, no matter what you decide after that, she has to be kept inside at all costs. This is to change her idea of what her territory is, so that she starts identifying your house as her territory. This is a must, or you'll have problems forever, and she may try to escape and hurt herself in the process.

Feeding should be 2-3 times a day, no less. 

Cats are *NOT* nocturnal, they're crepuscular. This means she should normally be most active at dawn and dusk - not at night. If she's awake at night, it's because she's not adjusted yet and is fearful of the new environment. I kiss all my strays good night and I know they go to bed. Strays will only wander at night if they're still hungry. Otherwise, they're active when birds wake up and when birds are active just before dark. I've spent full nights in the garden downstairs, and none of the strays (tens of them) was anywhere to be seen.

How long has she known you? Are you new to her too, or just the house? Take into account that she will change a whole lot in the next few months, going through phases. Cats naturally go through phases all the time, but newly adopted cats all the more. It took my Prince about 4-5 months to start feeling at home, and he still doesn't feel 100% safe or at home in the house. Advancement is not gradual - it's by leaps and bounds. He's only lately, at 6 months, grasped that a dog barking outside or a cat fight in the street doesn't mean danger. He's only now grasped that the dogs and cats can't come inside here.

If after the 3 weeks you see that being indoor only is taking a toll on her (my Prince became depressed and lethargic), start researching the issue of indoor/outdoor. It depends very, very much on the cat. Prince is a dog-like breed mix, so we go on hours-long walks in the parks nearby and he would never stray away from me. On the contrary, he's terrified of losing sight of me. However, I'm adopting a new cat tomorrow (whom I've cared for outside the house for almost a year), and though she does follow me, I don't think I'll be able to just walk her outside. I'll need to carry her downstairs and upstairs in the new carrier I bought for that purpose, but I know I can let her free in the street, as all she's done for 6 months in the street is hide behind me and lie on my lap. I won't risk taking her on walks. I'm hoping that after the 3-week "imprisonment", she'll not want to visit outside ever again. Well, at this stage I'm hoping that she'll want to stay in my house at all. 

Your kindness and good will is the one ingredient you need for success, so don't worry.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, she sounds cute Congratulations on her!
I would say maybe keep her inside. Let her get used to her new surroundings in your house


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

So glad you took her in. The advice you've received on keeping her in is excellent. Don't let her outside again. She will adjust. Good luck. Wishing you and your new love all the best.


----------

